# Überweisung von Geld



## RavionHD (20. Januar 2013)

*Überweisung von Geld*

Hallo,
ich habe gerade eben eine Überweisung durchgeführt vom Konto meiner Mutter (mit ihrer Erlaubnis natürlich^^), das Problem jedoch ist dass sie die Kontoinhaberin ist, ich jedoch unterschrieben habe, sie konnte leider nicht mit kommen zur Bank da sie erkältet ist, also fragt nicht wieso sie nicht unterschrieben hat.
Ich wollte jetzt ein Screenshot von der Überweisung machen da ich bei Ebay gerade eben Battlefield Premium gekauft habe und der Verkäufer bei einem Screenshot den Key versendet.
Ich weiß jedoch nicht ob die Überweisung akzeptiert wird, wäre daher für Hilfe dankbar!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Boby


----------



## OctoCore (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Screenshot? Na, das geht ja nur am Rechner - also Onlinebanking. Da wird ja schon angezeigt, ob die Überweisung vom Konto abgebucht wurde.
Aber warum nicht gleich per Onlinebanking - also die Überweisung.
Mir erscheint dein System etwas wirr. Auf die Überweisung in der Filiale des Kreditinstituts per Schein auf totem Wald mit der Unterschrift eines Nicht-Konto-Inhabers - falls das so war - gehe ich gar nicht erst weiter ein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Eine Überweisung muss der Kontoinhaber oder ein von ihm Bevollmächtigter über das entsprechende Konto durchführen (entsprechende Personen kann man bei der Bank angeben/unterschreiben lassen die Vollmacht über das Konto haben sollen).

Solltest du eine solche Vollmacht über das Konto deiner Mutter haben ist alles in Ordnung, falls nicht ist die Überweisung rechtlich nichtig (und streng genommen Urkundenfälschung da die Bank ohne Angabe bevollmächtigter Personen davon ausgehen muss, dass es sich um die Unterschrift deiner Mutter handelt die es nunmal nicht ist).

Wenn du tatsächlich in der Bank warst bin ich mir nicht sicher wie die Rechtslage ist, da die Person am Bankschalter eigentlich überprüfen müsste ob der Kerl vor ihr der Kontoinhaber ist oder eine entsprechende Vollmacht hat...
Wenn der Angestellte die Überweisung ausgeführt hat wird der Fehler denke ich bei der bank liegen denn das hätte er denke ich nicht tun dürfen.

Onlinebanking wäre hier die einfachste Methode gewesen, denn das kann auch eine erkältete Person problemlos (und rechtlich unbedenklich) tun.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Hallo,
Online Banking muss bei ihr leider noch aktiviert werden, es ist eine ganz normale Überweisung (Vorkasse).
Meine Karte wurde leider heute gestohlen sonst hätt ich es ja selber überwiesen.

Ich habe ja selber mit meinem Namen unterschrieben, ich habe ja nicht die Unterschrift meiner Mutter gefälscht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*



Bobi schrieb:


> Ich habe ja selber mit meinem Namen unterschrieben, ich habe ja nicht die Unterschrift meiner Mutter gefälscht.


 
Das ist mir schon klar - aber eine falsche Unterschrift im Sinne von der falschen Person die unterschreibt ist nichts anderes 
Der Unterschied ist nur, dass es kein Vorsatz war, erlaubt ists trotzdem nicht.

Streng genommen könnte ich wenns so wäre ja auch eine Überweisung vom Konto deiner Mutter machen wenn ich die Kontodaten kenne und mit meinem Namen unterschreiben kann. Denn für die Bank bin ich genau wie du eine Person ohne Kontovollmacht. 

Am besten klärst du das direkt mit deiner Bank, die können dir da sicher unkompliziert weiterhelfen.

Aber eine andere Frage (die die Bank dir sicher auch stellen wird): Ist deine Mutter denn so krank, dass sie die Überweisung nicht selbst unterschreiben kann? Falls sie das noch kann wovon ich mal ausgehe hätte sie das auch tun müssen.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Hallo,
könnte man eventuell zur Bank gehen und dieses Missverständnis aufklären?
Kann man hier eventuell zur Bank gehen (mit Mutter^^), und mit einer Unterschrift von ihr das alles wieder regeln?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*



Bobi schrieb:


> könnte man eventuell zur Bank gehen und dieses Missverständnis aufklären?


 
Das war ja mein Vorschlag. Natürlich wird deine Bank das alles regeln wenn du hingehst und ihnen das Problem schilderst. Dafür sind die ja da. 

Du kannst sie aber auch vorher anrufen und fragen ob das nötig ist dass ihr beide da aufkreuzt oder ob es vielleicht auch ausreicht, wenn deine Mutter am Telefon sich identifizieren kann (mit Geburtsdatum usw. macht man das üblicherweise) und sagt dass die Überweisung in Ordnung ist.
Es geht ja hier nicht um irgendwelche Fremden oder sehr große Beträge von daher könnte es sein dass es auch ohne großen Tamtam regelbar ist. Frag einfach nach.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Hallo,
danke, war gerade wirklich sehr besorgt, nicht dass ich mich wegen so einer dummen Kleinigkeit noch strafbar mache.


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass deine Mutter dich nicht anklagen wird (und deine Bank auch nicht wenn sich da keiner beschwert). Mach dir da also mal keine Sorgen.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Hallo,
nein, meine Mutter wird mich mit Sicherheit nicht anklagen.  Sie ist ja selber gerade etwas besorgt.


----------



## Skysnake (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Der/Die Bankmitarbeiter/in wird aber auf JEDEN Fall fett eine aufn Sack bekommen. So was darf NIE passieren....

Ohne Vollmacht darfst du keine Überweisung tätigen aus deinem eigenen Antrieb heraus. Das ist klar. Du hast hier aber die Beauftragung von deiner Mutter erhalten, diese Tätigkeit auszuführen, also eine Einzelvollmacht erhalten. Dann hättest du auch richtigerweise mit i.A. oder i.V. unterschreiben müssen, je nachdem welchen Handlungsumfang die Vollmacht besitzt. In diesem Fall hättest du theoretisch das auch selbst unterschreiben können, wobei mir nicht klar ist, ob in den AGB der Bank nicht vereinbart wurde, dass eine derartige Vollmacht nicht erteilt werden kann.

Theoretisch könnte sich auf jeden Fall deine Mom jetzt dumm stellen, und zur Bank gehen, und ihr Geld zurück haben wollen. Das müsste die Bank dann auch machen, da für Sie nicht nachvollziehbar 

Ich hatte bei meiner Bank mal was ähnliches, wo Sie von Glück reden können, dass ich Sie nicht verklagt habe... Ich hatte ne größere Anschaffung, und der Lohn kam erst die Woche drauf, und ansonsten auch gerade nicht so viel Geld liquide. Also haben meine Eltern mir das Geld für ne Woche geliehen. Soweit so gut. Jetzt kommen die aber auf die hinverbrannte Idee, und fragen meinen Kontostand ab, um zu sehen, ob das Geld auch eingegangen ist per Überweisung, oder eben nicht, und Sie es noch bar einzahlen.... Tja die Bankmitarbeiterin hat ihnen den Kontostand genannt... Wie gesagt, ich war nen Millimeter davor Sie zu verklagen, und das wäre für die Angestellte böse ausgegangen (Abmahnung bis hin zur fristlosen Kündigung). Deswegen habe ich es auch gelassen, zumal kein Schadenersatz geltend zu machen gewesen wäre, da mit kein finanzieller Schaden entstanden ist. Vielleicht wäre ja aber ein bischen Schmerzensgeld wegen psychischer Schäden/Leidern bei rausgesprungen.... Naja, seis drum. Die Bank hätte es auf jeden Fall einige hundert Euro gekostet für Anwalt und Gerichtskosten, den Fall hätten Sie nämlich kläglich verlohren. 

Was ich damit nur sagen will ist, dass du das nicht an die große Glocke hängen solltest, deine Mutter aber ein klärendes 4-Augen-Gespräch mit dem Mitarbeiter führen sollte, und ihm klar machen sollte, welcher Gefahr er sich da ausgesetzt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon klar - aber eine falsche Unterschrift im Sinne von der falschen Person die unterschreibt ist nichts anderes
> Der Unterschied ist nur, dass es kein Vorsatz war, erlaubt ists trotzdem nicht.



Hmm - bin kein Jurist, aber wenn ich in meinem Namen (und als solcher ggf. auch leserlich) ein Dokument unterzeichne, dann sollte das eigentlich keine Fälschung und somit nichts verbotenes sein. Auch nicht, wenn es ein Überweisungsauftrag ist, den ich bei der Bank abgebe - dass ist dann eben schlichtweg ein ungültiger Auftrag, weil ich nicht bevollmächtigt bin. Aber meine eigene Unterschrift darf ich eigentlich hinsetzen, wo immer ich will (ausgenommen fremde Hauswände  ).

Interessant wirds aber tatsächlich, wenn dieser ungültige Überweisungsauftrag ausgeführt wird.


Aber mal ganz was anderes:
- Mutter hat kein Online-Banking
- Sohn hat kein Online-Banking
- Sohn hat keine Ahnung von Überweisungen, aber ein eigenes Konto, dessen Karte er gerade verloren hat
- Was für Überweisungen vollkommen egal wäre
- Das ganze ist für einen Key (an sich schon problematisch...)
- für ein Ab18 Spiel, was eine gewisse Erfahrung des Käufers mit Bankgeschäften erwarten ließe

Mir kommt da was merkwürdig vor. Nichts genaues weiß man nicht - ich würde aber trotzdem einigen an diesem Thread beteiligten Personen raten, vor weiteren Posts genau zu überdenken, ob sie hier nicht ggf. etwas thematisieren, dass gegen eine ganze Reihe von Forenregeln und ggf. auch das eine oder andere Gesetz verstößt. Und zwar ganz unabhängig davon, wer welche Überweisung unterschrieben hat.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*



> Mir kommt da was merkwürdig vor.


Verständlich. Aber warum das sonst keinem so vorzukommen scheint, wundert mich wirklich sehr.
Ansonsten ein dickes Lob für dein differenziertes Posting und dafür, den Thread mal trotz Merkwürdigkeiten nicht dicht zu machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Sagen wir mal so, merkwürdig kommt mir das alles auch vor (schwierig dass es nicht so wäre denke ich...) aber da ich mal vom Guten ausgehe und nichts unterstellen will (und ja auch keine "Beweise" vorliegen) hab ich auch nichts geschlossen aber ruyven hat schon Recht mit dem "nichts genaues weiß man nicht"...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> wenn ich in  meinem Namen (und als solcher ggf. auch leserlich) ein Dokument  unterzeichne, dann sollte das eigentlich keine Fälschung und somit  nichts verbotenes sein.


 Da hast du wohl Recht, Eine Fälschung kanns ja nicht sein wenn man nichts fälscht (), ob das aber verboten ist oder nicht wage ich nicht zu entscheiden (vor allem wenns unleserlich ist und vielleicht auch noch zufällig der Unterschrift der Mutter ähnelt bei ja meist gleichem Namen) - ungültig ists aber wie ich auch schon erwähnt hatte oben auf jeden Fall, und daher umso erstaunlicher, falls


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> dieser ungültige Überweisungsauftrag ausgeführt wird.


 
Da müsste dann in der Tat der Bankangestellte wie Skysnake sagt "fett eine aufn Sack bekommen".


----------



## OctoCore (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Ich habe schon ewig keine Papierüberweisung mehr getätigt - und keine Ahnung ob und wie Unterschriften verglichen werden, meine wäre sowieso unleserliches Gekrakel  -, technisch wäre das relativ einfach möglich. Zumindest heutzutage - ich bezweifle, dass vor der PC-Ära bei jeder Überweisung die hinterlegte Unterschrift aus der Akte des Kunden geholt wurde.


----------



## Skysnake (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Nein wird Sie natürlich nicht, aber das ist das Risiko der Bank. Die geht ja nicht davon aus, das jemand so dreist ist, und Sie versucht zu betrügen, und wenn doch kann Sie sich noch immer das Geld zurück holen.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (22. Januar 2013)

Nal so nebenbei wieso hat deine Mutter den Überweisungsschein nicht Zuhause ausgefüllt!?! Scheint mir ziemlich so als würdest du deine Mutter wegen ein blödes Spiel abziehen. Traurig


----------



## Supeq (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Urkundenfälschung wie einige hier behauptet haben, ist das sicherlich nicht. Dazu muss die Täuschungsabsicht vorliegen, was hier nicht der Fall ist (wenn man den Aussagen des TO glaubt).


----------



## RavionHD (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Hallo,
an alle die denken, wieso nicht ich gezahlt habe:
Meine Bankomatkarte wurde mir vermutlich gestohlen (oder vll auch verloren), und deshalb habe ich mit dem Konto meiner Mutter gezahlt (natürlich weiß sie davon, sie hat mir die Karte ja gegeben).
Es geht gerade mal um läppische 28 Euro.
Ich war gestern in der Früh mit meiner Mutter noch in der Bank, und dort wurde uns gesagt dass es kein Grund zur Sorge gibt und dass bei solch kleinen Beträgen nicht genau geschaut wird.
Ob das jetzt besorgniserregend wirkt sei mal dahin gestellt. ^^
Falls das Geld nicht überwiesen wird, überweise ich es mit meiner eigenen Karte da ich diese gesperrt habe und spätestens bis Freitag eine neue bekomme.

Edit:
Achja, der Key ist ganz legal in Ebay gekauft worden.
Bezüglich Online Banking muss ich sagen, dass meine Eltern noch die altmodische Art und Weise bevorzugen, Kontoauszüge lassen sich zwar online sehen, aber "sofortüberweisung" geht online nicht, da dies in Österreich von einem Mitarbeiter freigeschaltet werden muss falls man will (Tan und co hat sie ja), wenn man will.

Achja, überweisen kann man hier ohne Bankomatkarte mit Sicherheit nicht, sonst hätte ich das ja getan! Hier wird mittlerweile überall nur mehr elektronisch überwiesen (also ohne Stempel), und dafür ist eine Karte zwingend notwendig.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (22. Januar 2013)

Soviel Widersprüche, wieso hast du denn kein Online Banking? Du kannst es doch haben auch wenn deine Eltern die altmodischr Art bevorzugen. Und bevor man eine neue Karte bekommt, bekommt man einen neuen PIN.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Spark7 Karte, also eine Karte die die für Schüler/Studenten bis zum 19 Lebensalter gilt, damit ist Online Banking nicht möglich, informier Dich im Internet: spark7 Konto - DAS Jugendkonto | Erste Bank
Lediglich mein Kontoauszug kann ich sehen sonst kann ich nichts machen, genauso wenig wie überziehen oder co.
Und natürlich bekomme ich eine neue PIN, das wird mir ja alles per Post geschickt.

Mir kommt es vor als würden manche Leute mich gerne als Kriminellen darstellen lassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Aber dort steht:
<LI class=last-child>Bargeld rund um die Uhr am Bankomaten beheben oder von 5 bis 24 Uhr in den SB-Foyers der Erste Bank und SparkassenE-Banking gratis
Rund um die Uhr mit deiner spark7 BankCard bargeldlos bezahlen                            

Mag ja sein das man das lokal begrenzen kann.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Also ich sag's hier definitiv zum letzten Mal:

Ich kann mit Sicherheit keine Online Überweisung durchführen, sonst würde ich nicht immer zur Bank rennen und dort Überweisungsbelege ausfüllen.
Außerdem verstehe ich nicht was einige hier von mir rausquetschen wollen? Wieso sollte ich überhaupt denn lügen? Da würde ich den Grund gerne wissen.
Ich habe euch nur um Rat gefragt ob eine Überweisung mit meiner Unterschrift möglich ist. Ich habe es gestern in der Bank glücklicherweise erfahren.
Ich mein es geht hier um meine Mutter und keine Fremde deren Geld ich zuknöpfe, ich weiß nicht wie das bei einigen Usern hier ist aber bei uns gibt es in der Familie mit Sicherheit keinen der sowas hinterfragen würde......


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Ich hatte nur den Link zitiert, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich hatte ja extra darunter geschrieben das da was begrenzt sein könnte. Warum sollte ich jemanden etwas unterstellen?


----------



## RavionHD (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Es kommt mir jedenfalls so vor als würde mir jemand gerne was unterstellen, falls das nicht der Fall ist dann entschuldige ich mich natürlich bei Dir und den anderen Usern.


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (22. Januar 2013)

Wenn du nix verbrochen hast dann frag doch die Bank!!! 
Das dürfte dann ja alles selbst beantworten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*



Bobi schrieb:


> Achja, der Key ist ganz legal in Ebay gekauft worden.



Von deiner Seite her sicherlich, aber ob das Angebot eines Keyhändlers auf eBay als solches überhaupt legal ist, ist häufig etwas, was nur Juristen entscheiden können (das ist auch der Grund, warum wir Keyhandel hier im Marktplatz prinzipiell erstmal verbieten). Dass du 28 € für Ware, von der du animmst, dass sie illegal ist, gezahlt hast, wollte ich dir nicht unterstellen 




Bobi schrieb:


> Ich kann mit Sicherheit keine Online Überweisung durchführen, sonst würde ich nicht immer zur Bank rennen und dort Überweisungsbelege ausfüllen.



Ich würde mich an deiner Stelle mal nach einer neuen Bank umsehen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es in Österreich rechtliche Besonderheiten gibt, aber in Deutschland bekommst du auch mit 16 problemlos ein Online-Banking taugliches (und bei den meisten Banken auch bis zum Ende von Schule/Studium kostenloses) Konto und mit 18 sollte es sowieso nirgendwo Probleme geben.


----------



## RavionHD (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*



B-A-N-G-E-R schrieb:


> Wenn du nix verbrochen hast dann frag doch die Bank!!!
> Das dürfte dann ja alles selbst beantworten



Wenn Du die Beiträge gelesen hättest müsstest Du wissen dass ich gestern mit meiner Mutter in der Bank waren und die Sache geklärt ist.
Laut der Bankmitarbeiterin wird bei solch kleinen Beträgen nicht immer auf die Unterschrift geachtet (was ja auch etwas besorgniserregend wirkt^^).

@Ruyven
Ja, auch hier kann man meines Wissens mit 16 schon Online Banking betreiben, aber dafür müsste man alle 3 Monate 15 Euro zahlen, dann hat man ein paar Extras, Online Banking gehört dazu, und vor 3 Jahren war mir das ziemlich egal als meine Eltern mir mein Konto errichteten. 
Mittlerweile müsste ich das Geld eh bezahlen wenn ich in paar Monaten 19 werde, von daher werde ich es mir mit Sicherheit einrichten da ich dann nicht tagelang auf Überweisungen warten muss und ich mich nicht zur Bank schleppen muss.
Was die Keys angeht, keine Ahnung, ich benutze fast nur diese Keys (von Fifa 13 bis Battlefield 3), und habe bisher nie Probleme gehabt, ich nehme doch mal stark an dass EA oder andere Publisher illegale Keys merken würden.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Hallo Leute,
so, das Geld ist angekommen, den Key habe ich bekommen, jedoch bekomme ich beim Einlösen des Keys die Meldung, dass dieser ungültig sei.
Es handelt sich um diesen Verkäufer:
Battlefield 3 Premium CD Key Code Origin Download DEU/EU bf 3 | eBay

Hat ja sehr gute Bewertungen, ich habe ihn auf jeden Fall schon mal eine Email geschrieben dass der Key anscheinend ungültig ist, ich bin mal gespannt wie er antwortet, er werbt ja damit dass er 2 Jahre Garantie auf seine Produkte gibt.


----------



## dragonlort (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Was für ein aufwand für ein key   erst hin und her rennen wer weiß wie lang du zur Bank brauchst, dann noch ein ungeültiger key für 27.59€  

Warte auf antwortet von den und sonst Geld zurück. dann lege lieber paar Euros drauf und hol  das spiel im laden. Bist ja schon 18 wie ich gelesen habe.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*

Hallo,
er hat gerade eben erst geantwortet, er meint, dass er bei Keyeingabe das Bild bekommt, was ja auch stimmt, ich bekomme auch ein Bild von Battlefield 3 Premium, ein kleines Fenster wo man etwas über die DLC's lesen kann, wenn ich dann auf "weiter" drücke, bekomme ich die Meldung dass der Key nicht gültig ist.
Das habe ich ihn jetzt wiederum per Mail geschrieben und hoffe, dass er mir bald einen neuen Key gibt (laut Bewertungen macht er das bei ungültigen Key's).

Edit:

Achja, bei wem spinnt Origin auch noch rum und geht nicht online?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Überweisung von Geld*



Bobi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> so, das Geld ist angekommen, den Key habe ich bekommen, jedoch bekomme ich beim Einlösen des Keys die Meldung, dass dieser ungültig sei.



Tjo: Und genau das meine ich. Gerade bei Battlefield ist EA meiner Erinnerung nach sehr intensiv gegen den Keyhandel vorgegangen. D.h. wenn dieser Händler die Keys billig in Osteuropa oder Asien einkaufen möchte, um sie hier mit Gewinn zu vertreiben, kann genau so etwas passieren.


----------

